# Avi Cohen



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

I haven't seen this gentleman mentioned on this forum, but maybe he is and I just haven't wandered onto those threads. Wondering if anyone here has had the pleasure of working with him? He apparently had to put his dog down (Fury) due to training injuries at age 7 (I think that's the age he states in the video). 

Overall this video seems like good info to me:








German Shepherd Breeders - The Good the BAD and the UGLY | Avi Cohen EP.80


The truth about breeders can save you a lot of heartache when it comes to getting a puppy. Too many people won’t tell you the…




robertcabral.com





Full disclosure: I am not Robert Cabral - but everyone has figured that out long ago : ))


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He is a well known and respected competitor. Also has great horses ~ Andalusians..

Just took a quick look - it is a 1 hr long video....within the first 5 minutes - he mentions breeders not knowing background - and pups with ortho issues - but !!!!!!!!!!

Many breeders DO NOT CARE!!! If the dog is a world level or high profile national level dog - they breed to it....it is KNOWN that certain dogs produce tons of bad backs....a certain kennel is known for this - in Germany, and here....but the dogs are winning / scoring high....too many just breed to sell - as he says first thing!!! But people buy those pups with the lines that have crippling genetics!!!! In one year a few years ago - 3 of the WUSV team had crippling back injuries and 2 were retired, the 3rd had surgery and competed...... all 3 have had tons of litters.

So.....sorry - but this is known and well known breeders use these lines anyway because they sell!!!


Lee


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

I envy your obvious practical knowledge, Lee. That's what I found so alarming about the video, as well as his own dog being put down at 7yrs. But, I really like his candor. At one point he talks about a litter he produced where all the pups had issues, and he refunded all the pups' owners their money, and allowed them to keep their dogs. Really makes navigating a future pup buy that much harder.


----------

